# LSR - Lodestar Minerals



## Miner (24 December 2007)

Hi
I am proposing a new thread on LSR- Loadstar Resources.
It is a spin off company from DIO.
Sound management (on paper) and small no of shareholders. I have also tipped this for 2008 competition just now.
THe public issue reportedly got oversubcribed, there was preferential allotment to DIO shareholders and still the share is at 17-18 cents agains 20 cents issue price.
Any information share good or bad on LSR will be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## lienad (26 May 2008)

*Re: LSR - Loadstar Resources*

up 75% at the moment with not many buyers in sight. taken a shalocking over the past few months so might be on a breakout. any thoughts???


----------



## Spineli (26 May 2008)

*Re: LSR - Loadstar Resources*

small volume going through. massive spread between the 2nd next buyer and the 2nd next seller ~ 50%.......


----------



## Miner (26 May 2008)

*Re: LSR - Loadstar Resources*

Unbelivale jump. Probably some one knew something from drill result or some thing acquisition etc ? It was a spin off from DIO. 
Worth watching to see development in a down ward market today.


----------



## beatle (8 June 2010)

*Lodestar Resource - LSR*

As a pure spec exploration stock the company is an exciting play at the moment. IF things play out the way I consider that they could, then in the next few days LSR could have a market cap considerably higher than it is today, based on a few different factors:

1. Fundamentals of LSR - its got only 65 million shares on issue, its got ca.$6.5 million market cap and ca. $1.7 million cash in bank at present. It holds a huge tract of ground immediately along the same trends of major structures next to SRI and close to SFR at Doolgunna. On its ground there are indications of many different mineralsing influences, but most importantly indications of copper gold that is so relevant at SFR and potentially at SRI's Thaduna prospect.

With such a low market cap, and low shares on issue any positives that arise from SRI activities currently in process will immediately translate to potential huge moves up in share price for LSR!!!

2. SRI has called a trading halt, for its work on the nearby Thaduna prospect and the early indications from its recently drilled ground is that it must have hit something significant to call that trading halt! SRI is a very conservatively run company, by a respected geo Mike Doepel, so the trading halt should not be seen as a frivolous action in my view. Since its too early for majority of drilling assays to be available for that drilling, its likely that some visual indications of strongly positive drill intersections is the most likely cause for the trading halt, and one would presume that if that is the case, then the action in LSR would be ongoing until aclear picture of what is happening nearby at SRI is evident. 

I believe as a spec play, LSR would have to be a real interesting opportunity whilst the trading halt on SRI continues, and it will be too late after the announcement is made, its too lightly traded to get a position after the after announcement IMO.

(Of course, the other thing is SRI, its likely to run too once the news becomes available, so SRI is also a good punt but you can't get into that until after the announcement has been made about its trading halt is released!).

Good punting everyone!


----------



## beatle (11 August 2010)

LSR's share price moved up very strongly last week, on the back of general activities of others in the Doolgunna - Peak Hill area (eg SFR-OZM/THX), and it has the potential to be a real solid performer once general exploration activities are underway. However, the share price has fallen in the past few days, and I presume its not just because of the general falling away of the market, but more specifically I would imagine the company is in the process of trying to raise more cash for its exploration efforts. Thus the share price might continue to be under some threat until that fund raising, if its in fact underway, is finalised.
The other issue at present for LSR, is that from my reading of latest reports, all clearances for exploration with the Native Title process, are yet to be completed, therefore there is still likely to be more time involved getting those clearances before works can begin. Therefore the share price might soften a bit more before things start to happen for the company. 

If anyone is in a better position to make comment I would appreciate the input please.


----------



## Lucky_Country (13 October 2010)

They now have cash for drilling and tennaments are 100%.

Heritage issues seem all but complete could be getting set for a good run, by far the cheapest entry into this area that Sandfire has made a household name.


----------



## beatle (21 October 2010)

Hi Ijh and others. 

LSR is just starting to "bob" its head up again with it hitting 14 cents (slightly, lol) after coming back from the previous run when SRI appeared to have hit paydirt at another adjoining Doolgunna tenement (but SRI announcement was a false alarm!)

LSR is a pure spec play, but has got some essential ingredients that could result in a huge play ahead for punters:
1. Its in the "hottest" mineral district in Australia, being the Doolgunna area where nearby SFR has gone from minnow sub-10 cents to $7.80 plus (a market cap of A$1.0 billion);
2. It has similar geology to the nearby SFR Degrussa deposit, and has got identified drill targets based on detailed VTEM survey which are coincident with geochemical anomalies, a similar exploration ingredient to Degrussa.
3. LSR has recently completed a small placement (with another subject to shareholder approval), and these funds are sufficient to commence drilling of the Priority One targets.
4. LSR has got minimal shares on issue, 74.7 million, and will move higher on announcement of drilling soon to commence, and APPRECIABLY higher on any indications of mineralisation anything like SFR - currently LSR market cap of $10million is a pittance compared to most in the region, notwithstanding LSR is very close to Degrussa!

LSR should be a good spec play in coming months, as drilling commences.


----------



## beatle (21 October 2010)

Trading in LSR was well disguised with someone trying very hard to conceal their tracks in between trading ranging from 1 share (!!!) at 13.5 cents, to 13.0 cents (crossing!!!), but clearly the demand is beginning to build up, even the close was hard for the capper to hide the trading (tried very hard to keep it at 13.0 cents but couldn't hold the 99,999 at 13.5 cents, lol!).
Clearly with the time moving ever closer to D-day for first drilling of the most advanced priority targets LSR is ready to move to an entirely different orbit northwards of where it has traded in recent times.

With its comparatively low shares on issue any sniff of mineralisation could see LSR trade way above its peers that hold less prospective ground in this most favoured Doolgunna district, adjacent to SFR's Degrussa copper/gold deposit that has got SFR capitalised just above A$1.0 billion. If there is success you can bet that SFR type dollar price numbers will be very easily achieved quickly due to that low share capital base (even though the market cap is currently $10 million at a price of 13.0 cents, if it moves up towards $100 million, ie 1/10th of SFR's market cap, that equates to a share price of $1.30 on current shares on issue!).


----------



## Lucky_Country (22 October 2010)

Any success of drilling and LSR will be on everyones lips just in the way SFR is.

A tightly held share base will see any rise in volume equate to a strong surge i the SP.

I for one am in this for the long haul as its potential is there for all to  see.

The smart ones are now accumulating !!!


----------



## beatle (22 October 2010)

Hi Ijh, I totally agree with your view and the potential for LSR to "do a SFR" (share price wise). Whilst its a completely speculative play, the prospectivity of its Doolgunna ground is very exciting from a geological point of view and I can see a lot of activity in LSR shares even as it moves closer to its first drilling campaign, whether it finally confirms that prospectivity or not!

I will get a bit controversial with my next comment:

I firmly believe that the current share price is being held down as best it can, ahead of the AGM, due next Friday 29 October - why? Specifically at the AGM there is a resolution to approve 13.9 odd million shares as a placement that will ensure LSR can undertake the drilling soon after. The issue for shareholders is that the price of the placement is 9.5 cents per share, and clearly the current placement holders don't want the share price to appreciate too much BEFORE the vote in case it gets booted out! So, whilst you may not like the placement pricing, it does ensure exploration drilling will be carried out soon thereafter, and also I assume that the placement takers will support the share price soon after the vote. So when do I think the share price will start moving - perhaps as soon as about the time of the resolution being passed. I'm not sure how it could affect the share price IF the resolution is not passed.


----------



## beatle (22 October 2010)

With a little under 30 minutes of trade to go LSR volume is considerable compared to its usual volume traded. The ONLY other times when it has traded more shares in the past 12 months are on the 9th June 2010 and 5th/6th August when the shares moved to more than the 15 cents it has achieved today (june it traded as high as 17.5 cents and august 19.0 cents, both intra-day highs). Since I can only assume that the current volume is in anticipation of drilling of its highly prospective Doolgunna project immediately adjacent to SFR's high grade Degrussa gold/copper project I can imagine what price LSR will get to once thats confirmed. I believe it won't stop at the current price, it will run much higher than 19 cents, and volume will also pick up.
I believe also that we have another week of this sort of trading activity before the real trading begins, as next Friday is the day for voting on the placement shares. IF the resolution goes through, then you can imagine the additional push that will be forced on LSR as the Sophisticated Investors get set for this to run!


----------



## Lucky_Country (22 October 2010)

I do think a placement at 9.5c is a bit low in this current enviroment but if achieves its goal of strating a drilling campaign then so be it.

Today showed LSR is on alot of peoples radar good volume and finished on its highs.

Thats what I like to see !!

Very undervalued imo


----------



## beatle (25 October 2010)

Ijh, I can't agree more, that whilst the placement is a bit low, it provides the funds to commence the drilling, and lets hope that the next fund-raising is substantially higher once LSR has been able to prove the prospectivity of its ground.
As an indication of the impact of drilling on LSR I looked at recent trading history of THX, which you will know has ground in the Doolgunna district, where drilling commenced and had a good drill strike. If we look at the results of that strike on THS market cap and then translate that back to LSR related to its own shares on issue to see what may result:
1. At the height of the first positive reaction to THX drilling results the market cap increased about $60 million, then finally dropped back to an increase over the following months to be up +$15 million. That translates to LSR of its share price moving from its current 15 cents, up to 81 cents then slowly back to 29 cents based on its fully expanded shares on issue (after the final placement to 88.9 million shares). 

Its a simplistic analysis, and assumes similar drilling results, market behaviour etc etc.

IF on the other hand LSR's drilling starts to prove up something akin to a Degrussa, well if we put a $1 billion market cap on LSR, the skies the limit - its share price would be worth of an order of $11.25!!!

Exciting times for LSR ahead, particularly since its ground is more likely to come up with a real Degrussa IMO!!!


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 October 2010)

Hi Beatle

Looks like someone is reading your post as todays buying has been non stop !!!

Im really starting to think the placement is looking a bit to cheap for my liking although I do think we should go through with it maybe 2 c higher would be a more popular price and would reflect well on Pattersons to do this.

Im looking forward to the $11 shareprice target being reached LOL


----------



## beatle (25 October 2010)

Hi Ijh, once again agreed. I guess this placement is a 2-way thing, that whilst Patersons obviously negotiated hard at the time, the management must have thought it was the best possible pricing it could get - in hindsight some conditional placement bearing in mind it was done in 2 tranches due to the 15% refresh requirement, that should have been that the second placement done at 9.5 cents or 80% of the last 5 days VWAP whichever the higher!

I wonder if LSR could possibly go back to Patersons with view to changing the pricing at this stage even though the meeting is this week, I'm sure it could be done. In fact I'm sure that Patersons have been trying to defend their placement pricing in the past couple of days, using the first tranche of funding as ammunition to hold ground - but you can't turn an avalanche around easily! 

With regard to the comparison with SFR, I guess that we do have a commonality of being adjacent to Degrussa and having similar coincident target anomalies based on both geochem plus VTEM anomalies! That means that at least its a very positive similar story to Degrussa, and I can recall when SFR first made the announcement and wondering if I should buy some! With LSR we have the knowledge of what LSR can be IF IT STRIKES paydirt! Now all we need is some interesting first pass drilling results - remember that the top levels of SFR's drilling was not so interesting till they drilled deeper.


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 October 2010)

SFR was one I definately missed out on but totally agree LSR has the same characteristics so I wont be missing out here !!!


Buying today has bee relentless looks to be taking a breather hoping a few more sellers pop their heads out.

Pattersons if they still take the placement @ 9.5c will definately owe LSR some great coverage imo.


----------



## beatle (25 October 2010)

By the way Ijh, feel free to copy any of my posts onto HC (I note you post there, but I was suspended from that site a while back for having had a run in with one of the HC mods who said that I had duplicate accounts which is rubbish but I can't get back in there as a result!). 

I would say to you that whilst LSR is a very speculative trade, compared to my other main resource stock being RED which is not so speculative these days and more a developing story, its got some very exciting differences to RED, mainly that its number of shares on issue could see it go through the roof. I only hope that my fellow RED club members start to see the opportunity and put some more buying power into LSR, if they do then this could move even higher, they are a determined and positive bunch of investors/traders from what I have observed!

Go LSR (and RED!).


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 October 2010)

Looks like someone is trying desperately to keep the sp down and keeps lodestaring up around the ~16.5c sell side !!

Roll on next week after the placement could be an exciting week gotta say im looking forward to the drilling campaign !!


----------



## beatle (25 October 2010)

Absolutely Ijh, I can't wait for the announcement of the drilling, as by that stage LSR should be much higher.

In fact today's trading is very interesting, with the volume now well above last fridays great day, and although it appears there is no change, i too believe that the share price has been capped, and i have no problems buying more at current prices - I believe whatever you can get now will be in profits once the capper is released! (I have already been actively buying more today).

It would be good to see it even treading water for the next couple of days, as the first placement stock gets redistributed around! (I wish I got it at 9.5 cents, but am happy to get it at the current price knowing whats coming up).


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 October 2010)

There is certainly pent up momentum behind LSR which is being capped.

Lets just get the placement out of the way and see what happens then, gees the drilling can come quick enough imo.


----------



## beatle (26 October 2010)

Good day Ijh, good to see you being the regular poster on this website, its great to share the enthusiasm for LSR. And of course i do also refer to HC as its got some very good posters, particularly John423 who clearly has got a strength with those telling maps of the general area about Doolgunna and relationship to structure, and more particularly with regard to SRI on neighbouring ground. 

In discussion I have had with LSR management they concur that some of their ground considered to be first priority for drilling has an interesting structural setting along with it having coincident VTEM and geochem anomalies. That makes this first round of drilling to be very exciting, but actually there are so many other targets for future drilling bearing in mind LSR's tenement holdings in the district are huge (2,000 sq kms in the thrust belt). This suggests LSR has a long way to go before a full evaluation of the ground can be achieved, but the sooner they can start that process the better.

With the capper out there at the moment prepared to sacrifice some cheaper stock in order to make sure the price doesn't get out of hand, I can't see LSR share price doing much for the next few days leading up to the AGM when the placement will be voted on, so my expectations are not high prior to that. But for me this is the time to get some more strategic stock in preparation for that first drilling and beyond!


----------



## beatle (26 October 2010)

Well I'm way off the mark, I didn't see the level of bidding building so quickly and strongly! LSR is looking very strong on the BID, bearing in mind its usual trading liquidity is very low!

I can see LSR moving up appreciably as soon as this AGM is over and the funds are in the bank.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 October 2010)

Well with almost 1 million traded Im very suprised that the sp has stayed where it is !!!

Not sure where the sellers are coming from but I dont think they will be happy about it  LOL !!!

Looking forward to next weeks trading in hopefully will be a positive market its going to be a good ride imo.


----------



## beatle (26 October 2010)

Haha - Ijh I agree entirely, that the capper must be getting peeved with having to defend his situation with shares at the moment. I think that the slow accumulation will continue, seems that the buyer(s) are slowly sucking out the excess shares, and when it can't be held any longer this thing will move upwards - its only a matter of time, perhaps just till the AGM is on us. 

By they way Ijh, do you live in Perth, and will you be attending the AGM, it would be good to hear some commentary about the technical information related to the first priority drilling due to commence shortly afterwards. I have spoken to the management recently and they confirm there will be a technical presentation at the meeting and will provide some details of the areas being first targeted in drilling.


----------



## beatle (26 October 2010)

I'm starting to think that whoever is trying to cap LSR must be running out of ammunition now, and hoping for the finishing line to come soon! The buying pressure has been quite relentless, and whilst I can't see it being a threat to the placement shares being voted in, its likely that LSR will take off soon, maybe even before the vote on Friday! 

And thinking out loud, since most will have to post in their votes by tomorrow, Wed 10.30am unless they attend the meeting in person, its even possible that the capping will fall away from tomorrow. IF thats the case, then its going to be an interesting day watching when capping stops!


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 October 2010)

Well todays trading I think that the buyers won the day and the capper lost the battle and maybe the war.

Looking forward to tomorrows trading will be very interesting to watch.

Sorry Beatle Im in South Australia


----------



## beatle (26 October 2010)

Hi Ijh, I agree with you that it was probably the war and not the battle that the capper has lost. If we assume that there has been a significant capping, he has lost a lot of stock defending a helpless cause, with more than 5 million shares traded in the past couple of days alone! I am sure that no one in their right mind would want to lose all their shares to try to hold back the inevitable. 

I believe that the dilution caused by the placements in this case is minimal and may result in gaining some longer term support from Patersons - I understand the particular broker concerned is not the Perth based group but a smaller boutique part of that illustrious broking firm who have placed the stock with some high wealth individuals (who are now more wealthy!), and that its likely that a longer term relationship with that boutique group and its clients has now been firmly entrenched, with it unlikely that much more stock will come out from that group. And as i have mentioned before while its slightly embarrassing for LSR to have handed out such cheap shares, its done, and its going to provide the means to add considerable value to all shareholders that last with the company.

I also would like to make comment about John423's past excellent posts once again, both on the LSR and SRI threads of HC. He has been able to independently show us the exciting structural links between the various tenements, and a possible genetic relationship between past found mineralisation with various fracture sets, including the Jenkins Fault. And LSR has a number of faults running semi-parallel to that Jenkins Fault. Management has separately confirmed to me of such structural links that could provide a locus for mineralisation that are also within the coincident geochem/VTEM anomalies. Its an exciting time, so even if you decide to take some money off the table during the drilling phase, don't be too cautious as you might lose out on SFR2 if it develops!
Thats my view anyway.


----------



## beatle (27 October 2010)

Whilst LSR is likely to open a bit softer and an indication that the buying may have subsided all of a sudden, I suggest don't be fooled by what might be behind this passive start to trading today. 

As I have mentioned previously I believe that the capping is about to be let out, there have been many shares dropped to defend the position the past few days and since the market expects and wants LSR move up, it will do so, even if it has to wait a couple more days to do it! But since proxies must be delivered to LSR before 10.30am this morning Perth time there is not much of a chance to influence the vote now UNLESS people attend personally to deliver a negative vote on the placement. 

My view is why upset the apple cart now, there is no point to upset the planned drilling program that is due to commence shortly after the funds are received for the placement, and also the second tranche placement is not a big share issue at all, its minor in the overall context of how LSR will behave with its planned activities in the coming months. 

And in terms of exploration spec value, LSR has to have one of the more exciting portfolios with its extensive acreage in the Doolgunna district, not just as its over the border from SFR's Degrussa but with other of the tenements in the area that have a number of VTEM targets and coincident geochem anomalies, with structural links that are most exciting drill targets. The only issue is that all the targets can't be drilled in the immediate future, only the first priority targets are to be tested in the first round of drilling.


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 October 2010)

Beatle some great commentry  by yourself and of course John423 on HC !

With smart well educated people like yourselves onboard it just fills me full of confidence in the future of LSR.

I still feel LSR has yet to really advertise itself to the wider investment comunity but that should change upon drilling results.

An update of their website would be much appreciated and only a matter of time its almost time to make LSR a vogue company !!!


----------



## beatle (27 October 2010)

Thanks Ijh, and I'm very happy to see you making your LSR posts as the "resident LSR observer" for ASF (and translater to HC, lol!). 

I was a bit surprised to see LSR be so slow in trade today, but not complaining at all as its still a couple of days for the placement to be approved and the funding done and dusted. But then again it was strong in that it did not touch 15.5 cents during the day and shares were slowly gobbled up from those offering them at 16.0 cents! I can see some heady days for us all as LSR moves towards the start up of drilling, and I expect we now have a good starting base with the share price around 16.0 cents to begin with!

Presumably we will get a presentation on LSR's proposed start up program released to the market on the day of the AGM since it will be providing some technical information to the shareholders that attend the AGM this Friday.


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 October 2010)

Well this pesky little thing called work got in my way today hopefully a sucessful LSR can put pay to that !!

Quarterly just released looks like the drillbit will soon be doing the talking and that is a a great outcome that we will soon be drilling.

Next week could be a great week if drilling starts and the placement is done and dusted.


----------



## beatle (29 October 2010)

HI Ijh, I guess its not long to go now, I hope that someone watching the LSR threads will be attending the AGM today and able to post on ASF the main points coming out of the meeting. I'm sure we are going to see a rise in share price and shares traded as of later this afternoon just before market closes, once the placement is done!

From my first reading of the Quarterly Report the first drilling program will be restricted to just the one prospect of MacDonalds Well due to the approval process, but that the targets are Priority One targets, with coincident VTEM/geochem anomalies and a structural element to siting of holes.

I can almost see the price starting to quiver as I write this, lol! 

Go LSR Go (UP!), this is your time!


----------



## beatle (29 October 2010)

I presume the AGM has now finished, has anyone attended and can inform us of any news (and when the drilling is to hit the first nugget, lol!)?

I gather from the share price action its just business as usual, with investors slowly grinding away at the current price to get a holding in readiness for the action.


----------



## flee (29 October 2010)

Well the results of the meeting are up. All resolutions have passed.

Time to sit back and wait I guess.


----------



## beatle (29 October 2010)

Speak of timing, just as I finished that last post I note that LSR reported on the AGM, that all resolutions were passed on a show of hands. That means the capper can now take his hand off the brake please!

Anyone attending with some comments would be appreciated of course...


----------



## beatle (30 October 2010)

In the absence of anyone able to post on ASF re the AGM I have perused the commentaries on HC, and it seems that 4 HC members attended the AGM and their comments appear positive for the start up drilling, but not sure exactly the start up time for that drilling, no one wanted to commit to that on HC!!! 

There was comment that Patersons are arranging a roadshow before the action starts, so if thats the case then you can assume LSR will become more market-friendly in the next week or so,  and it could do wonders for the share price bearing in mind it has been, and should remain, such a tightly held stock! Having Paterson's support the company going forward is a real positive as it means we don't endure loads of dumping at a critical time as the drilling is about to start.


----------



## beatle (1 November 2010)

Re the AGM:

I copy below an excellent commentary on the technical presentation given at the AGM, many thanks to ProfitTaker in HC:

"Hey Guys

Likewise I couldn't hang around as I was late for another meeting, so shame we didn't get to meet/chat.

Have been to a lot of AGMs over the years where there's only one or two people, so good to see some interest. Had a few questions lined up but these were answered during the pres or asked by others, so just sat back and enjoyed the show!

My impression is that the Board is being fairly conservative in terms of pumping the hype laeding into the drill program. Some will say this is a good thing, but I think you need to be somewhere in the middle so a bit more PR would be good. I suspect Pattos will have a role to play in this regard and building market interest. There was a six month delay getting through native title, so I suspect this is why they have been pretty quiet - no point talking up the story when you are months away from drilling.

McDonalds Well area sounds promising with drill targets ready to go based on VTEM targets coincident with geochem anomalies. Interesting to note that previous regional exploration was focused largely on gold, with little work done looking for copper (wonder how many passed over the SFR discovery). Some past work by WMC has aided in target identification, including rock chips up to 4,100ppm copper. MD noted that mineralisation in the region is structurally controlled. The VTEM/geochem targets sit along/adjacent to a number of structures in the tenement area. They are high quality targets. MD is also open minded to style of deposits - not just VMS but also IOCG, which will please the likes of John435.

Got the impression that the MD was pretty excited about the targets. Planning to drill a couple of RC holes into each between 100m and 250m depth, which may expand based on visual assessment of the samples produced. Just waiting for a final sign-off on heritage clearances before drilling starts. I don't see any issue with not having lined up a drilling contractor. Its common practice to "piggyback" on others drilling in a region - will save a lot of the mobe/demobe cost of going it alone. Its only a short program so should be able to slot in with some of the other Sandfire wannabes. 

Some interesting points re the placement. Pattos wanted to get in cheaper (no surprise) so in the end 9.5c was a good price at the time some months out from drilling. Pattos are planning an east cost roadshow targeting specific broking houses just prior to drilling starting (likely in a few weeks). All part of the plan to build the share price and market hype. Says to me that Pattos may not just pump the share price and sell into it - not good for future business if they are telling other brokers to buy when they are dumping. 

I think the recent trading will put a floor on the share price, which consolidated during the week around 16c. From here it will likley build into the roadshow/drilling commencing. Pattos obviously realised the potential and low cost entry into LSR, the cheapest of the SFR wannabes (still very low market cap compared to peers). Hence they went for a straight placement rather than a rights issue or SPP. Wanted all those shares for their clients!

Interesting few weeks ahead. Almost a perfect geological and corporate set-up to build from."

LSR share price is likely to build up on the east coast roadshow and leading into that first drilling program.


----------



## Lucky_Country (1 November 2010)

Looks like you have been talking to yourself the last few days Beatle Ive just been busy at work !!!

Havent had chance to see whats happening with LSR today trading wise but the market is looking positive.

LSR may just take a breather for a couple of days but Im sure will be alot higher by years end afterall we are in Resource Boom II


----------



## beatle (2 November 2010)

Great to see your post Ijh, and yes I tend to get the best replies when I am talking to myself, lol! But I must admit its a bit lonely here at the moment, and yet I look at the number of viewees of these posts and it has steadily increased in recent weeks, so it doesn't mean that people aren't interested! (When I started posting it was less then 813 views, now its something like 1,772 views, so someone is reading the posts even though they don't seem to post themselves - by the way ASF logging of viewer numbers is a bit tardy as it seems to be updated periodically, not as each view is made, which is different to HC).
I was a bit disappointed to see the share price come off yesterday, but I guess it relates to the fact we might still be a few weeks away from the drilling. But if Patersons are due to do a roadshow soon with LSR then I can't see it dropping much more, and since the share register is pretty tight I can see it really moving up once brokers become aware of the situation developing!


----------



## panikhide (2 November 2010)

Hi beatle

Hang in there and keep posting. I'm reading your postings and holding after getting in at 0.135 a few weeks ago. I think it's unsurprising that a few holders might take some profits after LSR shot up above 16 cents. Let's see what changes in share price that drilling results bring.


----------



## beatle (3 November 2010)

Hi Panikhide and all others on the LSR thread. Greatly appreciate your post, and sorry that I can't add much more at this stage on LSY. I think most of the facts are out there now, and hopefully most have got or in the process of taking up a strategic holding before the rush, remembering:
1. LSR has got the biggest landholding in the immediate area around SFR's Degrussa project which has sent SFR from minnow to a market cap in excess of $1 billion!;
2. LSR has confirmed the existence of considerable targets for exploration, based on VTEM targets coincident with geochem anomalies, some of which are located along structure-related features!
3. LSR is a couple of weeks away from drilling the first priority targets in the MacDonald Well area;
4. LSR has sufficient funds to carry out that drill program and has the support of a nationwide broker in Patersons, who is preparing to take LSR on roadshow to Sydney, Melbourne just prior to the drilling;
5. LSR has got a very tight share register, with relatively few shares on issue and currently a very low market capitalisation of $12 million relative to its peers having ground in the Doolgunna region.

IF LSR has just some moderate success in this first round of drilling, its share price will be catapulted to multiples - imagine it having a market cap around $30 million, similar to or still way below some of those peers - that would imply a share price of 40 cents per share!


----------



## beatle (4 November 2010)

LSR share price activity remains in a holding pattern, waiting for a few key things to occur:
1. LSR roadshow with Patersons to Sydney/Melb;
2. Announcement of first drilling.

I'm not sure if its just my imagination, but I can see the bidders building at 15.5 cents and IMO its demonstrating a slowly increasing groundswell with anticipation of things awaiting! If we see a reasonably strong move up around 16.5 - 17 cents I can see LSR share price blowing higher, as most of the investors are holding strongly for the next action. I'm of the view its not far away now.


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 November 2010)

OK Beatle Im back ! This dam thing called work keeps getting in my way taking uo my time lets hope LSR puts pay to that.

Shareprice seems to have stabalised which is not a bad thing infact I like a base to build upon.

Havent really been watching the trading but still think the trend is up and news will be a big positive.


----------



## beatle (7 November 2010)

Hi Ijh, good to see your post and that you are also hanging in there for our much-awaited urge in share price. I was a bit peeved when the new shares were issued that some shares were taken out at 15.5 cents, but I guess some may have decided not to risk things when no more word on the date of exploration drilling was due start.
I think those concerns were ill-foundered, and the fact that LSR remains fairly tight, any shares sold into the market are easily gobbled up but hard to retrieve once lost! I am expecting the next price surge when Patersons starts the road show, its an exciting time from then on as the drilling is due to follow soon after!


----------



## beatle (9 November 2010)

Trading in LSR remains relatively subdued, but as with the past couple of days trading i can feel that there is growing expectation of the forthcoming roadshow and subsequent drilling. I believe we have a strong base now developed at 15.5 - 16.0 cents, and that is the springboard for a run up as time moves closer to the drilling activity, within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lucky_Country (9 November 2010)

Yes a good period of consolidation with as you say a great base to build upon.
Looking forward to the start of drilling a Pattersons Roadshow and just an increase in LSRs publicity.

Not sure how we will go today but patience is a virtue !!


----------



## beatle (10 November 2010)

Not sure why the big dump earlier this morning, do you have any ideas IJH? Seems to have settled with a rebound subsequently, although I know nothing about why the dump but decided to add a few more to the core, with some more shares at its low of 13.0 and then at 14.5 cents. Now on gueue, please provide us all with the move up once the roadshow begins and the drilling is not much further down the track!


----------



## Lucky_Country (10 November 2010)

I to am suprised by he dump today but medium term can be looked upon as a good thing imo.

The market over the last few days ahs been less than good but I still would not be suprised to see LSR with a late rally back to its open.

Roll on drilling !!


----------



## Lucky_Country (10 November 2010)

Great call by myself on a late rally 

A bit shocked by todays trading someoe wants out and hopefully they are now out bit strange selling on a down day or maybe they want the price lower.

Lets see what happens on an up day


----------



## bryos (10 November 2010)

I have never been so happy seeing a share price go down, ive been scooping up and adding to my pile, this is the oppertunity (calm) before the storm.

this down selling - could it be something to do with Paterson's getting their allocation of shares, and the "sophisticated investors" locking in an early profit?
correct me if im wrong as I am not entirely sure how this it works. 
(Paterson's obtain it at 9.5cents sell sum at 13.5-15.5cents approx. 30-40% profit straight up.)

i believe mid-long term anyone who buys below 16.5cents has got a great buy and we will not be worrying about too much when you can't buy LSR under 20cents when the roadshow and first drill come round. 
Of course DYOR


----------



## chiasm (10 November 2010)

Picked up a small parcel today and will see what happens...


----------



## bryos (10 November 2010)

19 Buyers to 46 Sellers, gives an indication there is more downside to continue tomorrow



bryos said:


> I have never been so happy seeing a share price go down, ive been scooping up and adding to my pile, this is the oppertunity (calm) before the storm.
> 
> this down selling - could it be something to do with Paterson's getting their allocation of shares, and the "sophisticated investors" locking in an early profit?
> correct me if im wrong as I am not entirely sure how this it works.
> ...


----------



## beatle (11 November 2010)

I too picked up more shares today, and believe that probably the share dump during the day was related to someone wanting to free up capital than knowing anything amiss with the company and the proposed program. Even if its delayed a couple of weeks it means little to me, as long as they carry on with the roadshow and then a drilling program over the next month or so, there is no doubt in my mind that the share price will move up, and if there is any sniff of mineralisation the share price will rocket due to the relatively small number of shares on issue!


----------



## steelinoz (15 November 2010)

after talking to them on the phone, looks like mid december before roadshow, and they are still awaiting contracts from native land owners.


----------



## bryos (15 November 2010)

thanks for the info steelinoz, if your correct, we could see more downside to the SP, with the wait for news. 
i will be accumulating in this time, as the fundamentals have not changed, though the only risk is the pending contracts from native land owners, I am willing to risk for the great potential upside:bounce:


----------



## bryos (16 November 2010)

steelinoz i dont know if you phoned the correct number because (from hot coppper forums) -

"activities update suggests native title 'access' is approved and low impact exploration (non drilling) is already underway , (dated 30/09). thats the vtem's.
It also states drilling program has been submitted and awaiting approvals, these could be mid dec, but I expect a bit closer, as lodged pre september."
posted by dmaleny


----------



## steelinoz (16 November 2010)

Bryos i spoke to a secretary first, my initial question was when would the roadshow and drilling commence. she couldn't answer and passed me onto another person. didn't take note of his name but might have been david. he basicly said what i stated above. 

as for the wrong number, i'm quite confident it is the right one. i got it off the lodestar minerals website. but stranger things have happened.
below is the # i called. give them a call and see what they say to you. i for one would rather have your news than mine.

08 9423 3200


----------



## bryos (16 November 2010)

I called him: this is my hotcopper post copied:

This is to clear up the other LSR discussion about dates of Pattos roadshow and drilling commencement.

I just had a friendly chat to the LSR secretary (David), the following summarises our conversation:
-As stated in the activities update they do have native title access approval, so they are allowed on the land, no problems
- The only step left before drilling is heritage clearance (making sure no old burial grounds, bones etc) Which is pending.
- November 23rd is when LSR are flying aboriginal anthropologists (they perform the heritage clearance) to their acreage to assess the 15 holes planned to be drilled.
-As soon as heritage clearance is received, drilling will proceed and Patersons will commence the roadshow.

So that is the timeline (it is pretty routine), the SP IMO will have weakness until the roadshow and how much weakness will depend on the amount of profit SIs want to make on their placement.


----------



## steelinoz (16 November 2010)

Well with aboriginal anthropologists flying in to check 15 holes I can fully appreciate why I was told around mid December before the road show and drilling would commence. Nice to see it happen sooner, but in all reality they would need to check each hole in under a day to make it early December. And believe me that sort of rushing around does no good for anyone, specifically any artifacts that may or not be buried out there.

So taking a realistic appraisal of the situation, ground covering 15 drill holes to be checked for any heritage items. Starting from the 23rd. Patersons to launch road show and drilling to commence. If it is all completed in less than 2 weeks, that’s the first week in December. I really do not think it is unreasonable to look at mid December. It is actually just a matter of semantics from here.


----------



## bryos (16 November 2010)

thats a very realistic timeframe you have come up with there steelinoz

thanks

sp may move on some anticipation after nov 23rd, but more likely dec


----------



## Lucky_Country (19 November 2010)

Well looks like selling has dried up on LSR and has found a solid base to build upon after the SP.

An announcement of drilling would be well recieved and be the start of a run on the shareprice.

Lets hope results are what we all hope !!


----------



## RADV (19 November 2010)

Hi

The consistent posting about this stock has caught my eye, however I have not had much luck with research. I was wondering, as a 'spec newby' if you would mind pointing in the direction to find out more about investing in Nickel, ie trends (as opposed to what it's used for). Also, i've heard it referred to as the 'Devil's Metal' - why is that?


----------



## steelinoz (19 November 2010)

From very early times nickel-bearing minerals, such as niccolite, were mixed with glass to create green glass. This was called kupfernickel which means Devil’s Copper. When nickel was extracted from niccolite, the mineral name was a logical source of the name for the element, nickel.

hope that helps mate.


----------



## steelinoz (19 November 2010)

try these radv,

http://nickelinvestingnews.com/

http://www.resourceintelligence.net/nickel-prices-information-on-nickel-investing/5206


----------



## RADV (19 November 2010)

Thanks Steelinoz! Very much appreciate the explanation and the links. Downside - now I have to do some reseach over my weekend


----------



## chiasm (22 November 2010)

It seems the price moving up today and the sellers seem to be drying up as well...


----------



## steelinoz (23 November 2010)

up yesterday, down today. slight fluctuations untill clearance given, drill and roadshow commence. looks like december going to be an interesting month.


----------



## bryos (1 December 2010)

announcement expected before end of this week, expecting to see the SP finish above 20cents end of the month IMO. (due to roadshow and drill commencement)

DYOR


----------



## mr. jeff (1 December 2010)

bryos said:


> announcement expected before end of this week, expecting to see the SP finish above 20cents end of the month IMO. (due to roadshow and drill commencement)
> 
> DYOR




Hi Bryos, 
How do you know about the announcement being due ? I haven't seen anything about this yet, you must have better sources ? Please share what you know, would be good to see some news from LSR sooner rather than later. Been very quiet...otherwise they will be sitting in boardrooms with Santa instead of some fat guy with wads of cash...


----------



## bryos (2 December 2010)

Mr Jeff,
From my source on Hotcopper, I was hoping the announcement was yesterday as he ("Retrac") stated
"When I spoke to the company they said they were hoping to make an announcement Wed. If all goes to plan the drill will hit the ground real soon."

Also from CBro - which was the 29/11

"Just been advised that Bill Clayton is on site with 5 TO's for the next two days going through the proposed drill site locations. If all goes ok they will start drilling immediately."

I still believe if everything has run to plan then we will have news very shortly.


----------



## bryos (8 December 2010)

2 forum members on hot copper have contacted LSR: 

- heritage clearance has been completed ,they are just waiting for the formal letter in writing which should be arriving in the next day or two before they can begin clearing drill pads (john435)
- I spoke to management as well and got the same message as John. They want to start drilling before xmas and are going to mobilise a free rig from Perth.
(retrac)

might see a move in SP by end of the week
:walker:


----------



## absolute1 (13 December 2010)

hapoefully we see some good news this week, and a postive move in SP as not much has happen lately in regards to SP


----------



## bryos (13 December 2010)

news regarding a drilling program would be nice this week,,,
will just have to wait and see


----------



## chiasm (15 December 2010)

Looks like people are wanting out today, wonder when the news will come, hopefully soon!


----------



## mr. jeff (15 December 2010)

Well have heart, there are no announcements yet, so there are no assumptions worth making. Just some people running scared of a retreat.

The chart is not pretty and it is in effect saying run for the hills if it gets near 11c, but I note that the action has been quite erratic - a strong advance, then a  sell down again, then repeated. This could be accumulation leading up to an announcement, but all speculation...


----------



## absolute1 (22 December 2010)

LSR down to a low of 11 cents today finishing the day closing at 11.5, doesnt seem to look to good with charts saying sell


----------



## mr. jeff (22 December 2010)

I broke my rules for this stock and waited, they have probably no news to offer that is going to support a run, so they are possibly waiting. Be careful. 
I have opted out based on the chart looking a bit iffy, agree with you there abs1


----------



## absolute1 (23 December 2010)

yeah i know im kinda holding out for an announcment too


----------



## absolute1 (18 January 2011)

announcement out yesterday, drilling to commence on 22nd of january, sp up to 12.5cents  atm


----------



## chiasm (26 January 2011)

Drilling started and we get some movement in the sp. Hopefully they have decided to drill the right area but will have to wait and see. Wouldn't mind a picture of the drill going into the ground


----------



## kash (5 September 2011)

This share has made some strong gain over the last month from around 6c to 15c today. Looks like someone is accumulating this share. Maybe someone is confident in the upcoming drilling. Anyone has any other thoughts??


----------



## barney (6 August 2012)

Could be a bit of "nearology" factor with VRX who appear to be onto something at the Jenkin Fault area near Sandfire, but a bit of quiet interest in LSR after a sustained downturn.

They have a huge tenement area in the region so worth watching the next round of drilling results.


----------



## barney (17 August 2012)

barney said:


> Could be a bit of "nearology" factor with VRX who appear to be onto something at the Jenkin Fault area near Sandfire, but a bit of quiet interest in LSR after a sustained downturn.
> 
> They have a huge tenement area in the region so worth watching the next round of drilling results.




Wonder if its a leaky boat or a P and D ...... Couple of nice buy orders in the last couple of minutes pushing this up 33%    ...... Always a bit suspicious on these firey spikes on low volume, but if the 280,000 SELL gets taken out it will start to look interesting

As I typed, another 250,000 got dropped on the sell side at 0.06 .......worth keeping an eye on however


----------



## barney (1 November 2012)

Interesting price action on LSR today considering the recent SPP at 3.5 cents.

Currently up 17.5% for no real reason that the average Punters know about??

Up the road from Sandfire and across the track from the discoveries of SRI and VRX, plus they have a huge land holding in the area.

The actual source of all the copper around the Thaduna region is still yet to be established?? ........ If these guys happen to be sitting on it, it would be party time for shareholders!  

PS. Make that up 20%  ..... I'm a slow typist


----------



## barney (1 November 2012)

All right .... Up 37.5% .... Lol.  (Yesterdays chart pre-spike)  Been a liitle accumulation at the lows recently.


----------



## barney (1 March 2014)

The mopping up I spoke about a year or so ago didn't hold when the POG went south.

There has actually been more mopping up lately at the lower lows  .... The good thing is that a lot of the buying has been by Directors.

I mentioned a bit more about LSR in the Stock Tipping thread, but basically, there has been a not too subtle hint from Management about a potential JV to help finance the exploration of their very prospective "Contessa" gold discovery.

Current market cap of a little over $2 million  ...... Directors buying several times .... and a statement by management of "several" potential JV options to pursue their ground, which has shown some very good early grades etc.

The downside for LSR at one and a half cents is minimal compared to the upside if they get something sorted.


----------



## barney (14 March 2014)

Light volume but increasing .....  a bit more speccing near the lows again today. I hold so happy about that


----------



## barney (4 July 2014)

barney said:


> The mopping up I spoke about a year or so ago didn't hold when the POG went south.
> 
> There has actually been more mopping up lately at the lower lows  .... The good thing is that a lot of the buying has been by Directors.
> 
> ...





There was never going to be a lot of overhead resistance with this Spec if and when it moved. The current jump back to 3 cents might clean out a lot of the last 12 months bottom pickers, but the real Volume resistance is likely to be found between 3 and 5 cents.

The Company has made some very interesting personnel changes lately, and the Directors have been buying stock for quite a while ....... Current drilling needs positive results which would be likely followed by some sort of Cap raise  ..... 

Their area has always looked top shelf, and the first pass "Contessa" Gold results were very good .... Speeding ticket today, but no additional info according to management ..... Perhaps the positive "hints" they have been giving in the last few months announcements might finally come to fruition.  I certainly hope so cause I hold this one, and have added quite a few around the lows  ...... Fried rice tonight instead of baked beans  ..... can't wait for the steak Dianne!


----------



## daz1982 (30 December 2014)

Lots of recent trading on this one. Anyone else Keeping an eye on this one?


----------



## greggles (27 December 2017)

Good news for Lodestar Minerals this morning. The company announced that a major gold system has been confirmed at Gidgee Flat, part of the Ned's Creek project.  

LSR is currently up 88.89% to 1.7c after reaching a high of 2c during early trading this morning.


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

Lodestar Minerals on the receiving end of a little upward momentum this morning following the release of more drilling results from the Ned's Creek project.


> Strongest ever drill result returned at Contessa from large deformation zone in bedrock which extends well beyond current RC drilling.
> o 4m at 74.0 g/t Au from 140m (LNRC026)
> o 4m at 5.6g/t Au from 170m (LNRC043)
> o 4m at 2.5g/t Au from 139m (LNRC027)​
> ...



4 metres at 74 grams per tonne is quite an intersection. The Ned's Creek project appears to be really coming to life. With a market cap of only ~ $21 million, LSR is definitely a junior gold explorer worth keeping an eye on.

LSR share price is up 52.17% so far today and is currently trading at 3.5c.


----------



## barney (22 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Lodestar Minerals on the receiving end of a little upward momentum this morning following the release of more drilling results from the Ned's Creek project.
> 
> 4 metres at 74 grams per tonne is quite an intersection.




Sold out of LSR back in 2016 but it has always shown some potential.  Their Gidgee Flats area looks prospective given widths and grades ....

The 4 metre "nugget" they drilled through at Contessa hopefully duplicates itself down dip etc, although previous drill results have been a bit sparse in that area. I get the impression they may need to drill pretty deep to get more consistent results.

Finished on its high and up 90+% .... cant ask for much more than that ... If I still owned it I would be sliding a portion off the table into the duffle bag about 5 minutes into tomorrows open however


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

When I posted this morning it was 3.5c and it finished the day at 4.4c, on its high for the day as you mentioned. 130 million shares changed hands on the ASX and Chi-X which, as far as I can tell, is the largest daily volume ever traded for LSR.

So today has been a big day for the company. However, the gold mineralisation appears to begin at 140m below the surface and appears to extend down to 250m and perhaps beyond that, so there had better be a lot more of the glittering stuff under all that dirt to make digging down that deep a worthwhile exercise.

Best of luck to those holding.


----------



## barney (22 May 2018)

greggles said:


> However, the gold mineralisation appears to begin at 140m below the surface and appears to extend down to 250m and perhaps beyond that, so there had better be a lot more of the glittering stuff under all that dirt to make digging down that deep a worthwhile exercise.




Yeah agree Greg ..... lots of potential in the long term but caution if you are trading it for short term gain ... Grades are good but need duplication to confirm a resource.


----------

